# Clarification Needed for Kociemba's Turn Analysis on Corner Orientation



## gluttony (May 9, 2011)

hey everyone, I am new here. so yesterday i was trying to understand kociemba's algorithm and got stuck at this point: 





[/url] image hosting[/IMG]

my question is on the image posted above.....please help.......here is a link to the page source:

http://kociemba.org/math/cubielevel.htm


My question is on the image. I hope someone will help this moron to learn


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2011)

Can you post the text of your question? I can only see a thumbnail of the image.


----------



## gluttony (May 9, 2011)

here is a link to the image  i am posting it because i felt that one may need to look at the full image to solve the problem:
http://postimage.org/image/26fd81gqs/

the question is:
"why URF and DLF are twisted CLOCKWISE but UFL and DFR are twisted COUNTER CLOCKWISE on a cubie level when al we do is turn the FRONT face CLOCKWISE 90 turn?"

you may want to take a look at kociemba's page to understand the whole theory  thank you.


----------



## Godmil (May 9, 2011)

In the link there is an image of a cube with an F turn applied and it has the following text: 


> In the picture, the corner at the place URF is twisted clockwise relative to the reference facelet on the clean cube, also the corner at the place DLF. The corners at the places UFL and DFR are are twisted anti-clockwise. The edges sitting in the UF, DF, FL and FR positions are flipped.


The OP is wondering why they aren't all twisted clockwise.

EDIT: ninja'd.


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2011)

Notice how, in the original image, each corner has a specific marked sticker. This is not just for those pieces, but for the locations themselves. Look at the cubie at URF; the marked sticker is on the right face, but for a piece in that location it should be on top. So that one is clockwise (top -> right). But for the one at UFL, the marked sticker is on the left, although for a piece in that location it should be on top. That means that that piece is considered rotated counterclockwise (top -> left). It's not the F turn that controls whether something is clockwise or counterclockwise, but instead the location of those marked stickers.


----------



## gluttony (May 9, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Notice how, in the original image, each corner has a specific marked sticker. This is not just for those pieces, but for the locations themselves. Look at the cubie at URF; the marked sticker is on the right face, but for a piece in that location it should be on top. So that one is clockwise (top -> right). But for the one at UFL, the marked sticker is on the left, although for a piece in that location it should be on top. That means that that piece is considered rotated counterclockwise (top -> left). It's not the F turn that controls whether something is clockwise or counterclockwise, but instead the location of those marked stickers.


 ---- GREAT ANSWER, now i understand  Thank you very much.


----------

